# Sticky  "Stackability Matrix" BMWFS Lease Contracts



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hopefully this will ameliorate buyer confusion and misinformation.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking at the table Conquest is stackable with most of the programs. What is Conquest anyway --it's maybe a dumb question Never used Conquest before.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Infosec said:


> Looking at the table Conquest is stackable with most of the programs. What is Conquest anyway --it's maybe a dumb question Never used Conquest before.l


It has been phased out mostly, just like it sounds, for owners of competitive makes. Like Loyalty but diff. Usually only on upper models 7, 8, et al


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Don't forget about the College Grad Rebate Program as well.

I've had hundreds of new BMW buyers qualify in the past.

*FREE MONEY $$$* ))


----------



## jliuod (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you deal with a buyer with the USAA 2k discount for the 2 series? You will just need the code from the buyer to apply the discount? I know the USAA $2k discount is not applicable if you are financing the car.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jliuod said:


> Have you deal with a buyer with the USAA 2k discount for the 2 series? You will just need the code from the buyer to apply the discount? I know the USAA $2k discount is not applicable if you are financing the car.


My buyer's invariably all go with BMWFS as a funding source.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just to confirm, can I stack the following hypothetically


Loyalty
Lease Incentive
Penfed
A certificate I may or may not get if I attend an Autocross event this weekend

It would be on a demo vehicle (530i xdrive) with almost 4k on the clock which I know will not qualify for CCA rebate.

Thanks


----------



## kc1976 (Nov 29, 2007)

Jon, if I place a custom order today and the car is expected to be delivered in, let's say, Oct. Will I still be eligible for incentive programs that are expired in August? On the other hand, if I become eligible for a new incentive in Oct that I am not eligible in August. Can I apply the new incentive to the purchase price? Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kc1976 said:


> Jon, if I place a custom order today and the car is expected to be delivered in, let's say, Oct. Will I still be eligible for incentive programs that are expired in August? On the other hand, if I become eligible for a new incentive in Oct that I am not eligible in August. Can I apply the new incentive to the purchase price? Thanks.


Sorry for the late reply, but yes, of course!

👍


----------



## kmersh (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry for editing my post a few times.

I now found the updated Braman Website and it appears to say that loyalty cannot be combined with USAA/PenFed.

Has the stackability matrix changed or are dealers allowed to choose to combine or not combine incentives?

BMW Dealer Incentives - Braman BMW Group


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

kmersh said:


> Sorry for editing my post a few times.
> 
> I now found the updated Braman Website and it appears to say that loyalty cannot be combined with USAA/PenFed.
> 
> ...


Loyalty and Domestic Military Type J are unequivocally compatible.


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey Jon,

Is there a "stackability" matrix for purchased cars? I'm going to buy vs lease this time around and Adrian was telling me that PenFed will NOT stack with loyalty or OL on a purchase. Does that make sense?

Thanks


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

SpeedyATL said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Is there a "stackability" matrix for purchased cars? I'm going to buy vs lease this time around and Adrian was telling me that PenFed will NOT stack with loyalty or OL on a purchase. Does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks


The stackability is the same. You can stack the domestic military incentive with loyalty. In order to get loyalty you need to finance with BMWFS and when you do that the domestic military goes down to $500. OL can't be stacked with domestic military.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks like PenFed has not updated the BMW program for 2022.
The programs for Audi and other manufacturers are there but not for BMW.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Looks like PenFed has not updated the BMW program for 2022.
> The programs for Audi and other manufacturers are there but not for BMW.


Even though I have speculated that BMW would pull it from PenFed eventually, I didn't think it would happen so soon but I saw it posted that they have pulled it. Give it a few days though to see if it is back.

The incentive amounts have changed and it now varies by region of the country.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Even though I have speculated that BMW would pull it from PenFed eventually, I didn't think it would happen so soon but I saw it posted that they have pulled it. Give it a few days though to see if it is back.
> 
> The incentive amounts have changed and it now varies by region of the country.


Thanks for sharing.

What exactly is a True Car verified military member?


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What exactly is a True Car verified military member?


TrueCar is one of the ways to get the Domestic Military incentive. The others were directly on the BMW web site or on PenFed's website but it could be that the last one is no longer an option. There was no such thing as a PenFed incentive, one of the ways to obtain the military incentive was to be a PenFed member for more than 60 days. That of course was a loophole since PenFed started allowing people ot join who weren't affiliated with the military.


----------



## drpie (Dec 4, 2012)

Can two different OL Codes from 2 different events (UDE and Drive for Hunger) be used on the same deal ??


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

drpie said:


> Can two different OL Codes from 2 different events (UDE and Drive for Hunger) be used on the same deal ??


No, just one and that is subject to dealer participation. Some dealers choose not to contribute their half.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Jon,

If you have time can you post the latest Stackability Matrix? I have had two people tell me that Type G now stack with Loyalty and Corporate but don't have the matrix to show that it does. I don't believe it changed but I guess it is possible.

Thanks

Edit: They were wrong. I got a Corporate Sales certificate and it states that it can't be stacked with either. Can no longer be stacked with Conquest so there was a change.


----------

